# party games ?



## dempup (Sep 22, 2008)

Anybody Got any great ideas for Halloween games for my Halloween party ?


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

We've done a few, "the Winking Murderer" game was alot of fun. Everyone was told that if "murdered", give the murderer 2 minutes to leave the scene then put on an oscar-winning performance for their death scene. There were some great deaths - one friend actually "kicked the bucket" for his scene! Also, the dead stayed dead - there were bodies all over the house, and the few left were givein the opportunity to identify the murderer.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Light as a feather, stiff as a board. Feeling games. go to www.frightbytes.com .


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

This year i have a apocalypse theme. So i have decided to make a twist on the old chair game. Im gonna leave out a number of home made gas masks, or something similar to cover u -maybe those paper jumpsuits scientists uses.. anyway, im going to sound a siren at random times and when it sounds u must grab on and wear it till the " attack" is over. First time there will be one for everyone... second time one will be missing!! this way during the party each time i take one away, and if they are to clever ill start hiding them lol, and at the one only one will be left for two contestants to fight about. last person who gets covered and doesnt " die" wins something.


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Hollows Eva that sounds like so much fun!


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Hollows Eva said:


> This year i have a apocalypse theme. So i have decided to make a twist on the old chair game. Im gonna leave out a number of home made gas masks, or something similar to cover u -maybe those paper jumpsuits scientists uses.. anyway, im going to sound a siren at random times and when it sounds u must grab on and wear it till the " attack" is over. First time there will be one for everyone... second time one will be missing!! this way during the party each time i take one away, and if they are to clever ill start hiding them lol, and at the one only one will be left for two contestants to fight about. last person who gets covered and doesnt " die" wins something.


Yep, I like that too - a great idea!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

That does sound like a ton of fun Hollows!!

I'm doing a trick or treat game. Everyone will get 5 tickets to start the game. I'm having a carnival theme. They can earn tickets all night by playing games, dancing singing etc....I'm also going to hide tickets around the house for them to find. When they get a ticket they have to put one side in the barrel and keep the other. I'm going to draw a ticket every 30 minutes and if their number matches they get to pick a prize. all the prizes will be wrapped the same and some will be Treats and some will be Tricks. 

I always have a few guest that seem to only want to drink and talk so this way if they want to play and earn more tickets they can and if they don't, theycan still win something.

I also am having a guessing game. I have some clown erasers and red pom poms in a jar and whoever gets closest t the correct number wins a T-shirt. a funny clown one.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Hollows Eva said:


> This year i have a apocalypse theme. So i have decided to make a twist on the old chair game. Im gonna leave out a number of home made gas masks, or something similar to cover u -maybe those paper jumpsuits scientists uses.. anyway, im going to sound a siren at random times and when it sounds u must grab on and wear it till the " attack" is over. First time there will be one for everyone... second time one will be missing!! this way during the party each time i take one away, and if they are to clever ill start hiding them lol, and at the one only one will be left for two contestants to fight about. last person who gets covered and doesnt " die" wins something.


This is fabulous...I have to steal this for our future apocalypse party...very creative Hollows Eva...Thanks for sharing


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

yay I finally contributed with something lol.. plz steal it, that way i feel so included  Since I posted this Ive been thinking I should add to the game, a prize for best death by gas, since last year that was a huge succes in the fate-game.


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

'Tempt your Fate' seems to always be a winner 
However since I have teen party I have things like Scavenger Hunts or Tasks to do in the dark, Searching through rooms with cobwebs, Quizzes etc


----------



## midknightmoon (Oct 5, 2012)

Zombie Apocalypse
At my parties I have a hard time getting everyone together for an activity/game so I usually do something that doesn't need everyone and is quick. I came up with Zombie Apocalypse since Zombies and brain eating is popular. Place about 10 (however many you want) brains around before the party then announce part way into the party that there is a Zombie Apocalypse. Have everyone try to find as many brains as possible. Have each brain numbered underneath. Then pick a number and that person wins a gag gift. Let everyone else keep the brains for any time they have ever lost their mind.


----------



## sisvicki (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm currently trying to finalize the details of a game I'm making up. I'm hosting a girls only Witches Tea this year and I wanted to have two main prizes. One is for Best Dressed Witch, of course, but the second one is for the Best Cackle. So, I wanted a game that encouraged alot of laughter.

I purchased a "Dirty Minds" card game. I plan on handing out 'Witches Warts' with numbers on them when gusts arrive and then, throught-out the night, draw numbers. If your number is drawn, you get a chance at a Dirty minds card. If you guess correctly, you get to draw for another Witch Wart. If you guess incorrectly, you have to give a witch Wart away (to anybody). At the end of the game, whoever has the most points tallied from the Witch Warts wins.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Hollows Eva said:


> This year i have a apocalypse theme. So i have decided to make a twist on the old chair game. Im gonna leave out a number of home made gas masks, or something similar to cover u -maybe those paper jumpsuits scientists uses.. anyway, im going to sound a siren at random times and when it sounds u must grab on and wear it till the " attack" is over. First time there will be one for everyone... second time one will be missing!! this way during the party each time i take one away, and if they are to clever ill start hiding them lol, and at the one only one will be left for two contestants to fight about. last person who gets covered and doesnt " die" wins something.


Just thought this sounds like great game for my fallout party....I already have a siren, good thing the neighbors are invited!


----------

